# Is it too late to crate train? =/



## Abbie_Hope (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello,

My dog is 10 months and not fully potty trained. He still has accidents all the time. We are moving and want a fresh start where he hasnt marked and I was wondering if crate training him during the day when we are not home will help. I am scared he will think we are mad at him because we always use to let him roam the house. Now we need to move into a small apartment and I don't want to risk him soiling the carpet and making it smell. I also don't want him to think he's in trouble....I feel bad. Help =(


----------



## KirstenW (Jul 25, 2011)

It's never too late! Just be sure to actually teach him it's a cool place by feeding him in there, giving treats in there, and encouraging him to go in and out while you are home. Don't just pop him in a crate and leave. It can be an excellent potty training tool


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Nope, never too late, I started with Pixie when she was about 18 months (or nearly 2, I can't remember), and I started a client's dog the other day, and he's 12 months. Within an hour he was sitting automatically when he heard the latch and remained sitting despite the distractions I was producing.

I was using Crate Games by Susan Garrett. It's a DVD and I highly recommend it for crate training.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Never! Lol! I started it all over again with the infamous 5-7 year old Lucy! .... with good results.


----------



## Moni (Jul 3, 2012)

It's never too late. Show your dog that it can be his little haven. put some toys and treats in there. My dogs go to their kennels in the middle of the day to go take a nap and come out when theyre ready. I don't even make em and they go.... Once you get him in there, praise him and give him a treat. Make sure he knows you're proud of him for listening and going in there.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You might even have some time to improve his skills before you move... When you move to the new place, I suggest that you start out treating him like a new puppy... on an accelerated schedule.
1. First two days, watch him closely, no freedom, and when you can't watch, crate him, letting him out, say "potty" every hour.
2. Next two days, every two hours.
3. Next two days, every three hours.
4. Next two days, every four hours.
5. After the first week, you can keep him in the crate for 8 hours at a time, if needed.

When you take him out to potty, he should pee in the first 30 sec., if needed, then poop in less than 3 min. of sniffing in the same spot. If not, take him back in. If he does go, then praise him and give him 3 treats, one at a time.


----------

